# Waterless Urinals



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone seeing water-less urinals in their area? Up until the newest Illinois plumbing code was adopted they were not approved in our State. As long as they comply with >>> Vitreous China, ASME A112.19.19-2006 (R2011) they are approved.





Can see the uses in parks at least, from there I guess they are OK as long as they are maintained.

http://www.waterless.com/


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes. Had them at a data center I serviced... stunk like crazy.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've seen a few, but new water guidelines here they might as well be waterless.http://www.energy.ca.gov/2015publications/CEC-400-2015-015/CEC-400-2015-015-CMF-marked.pdf


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plenty of them in Atlanta. Bars, restaurants, car dealerships, etc. Stupid idea. But we charge a premium to clear the drains.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

they suck, the technology isnt there to stop the smell, as most guys piss all over the back of the urinal and with no water to wash away the piss, it just dries and builds up to stink big time...and better not use copper to pipe in the drains, the raw piss will make short life of that pipe without any water to flush the corrosive salts away...thats gota suck big time to have to do any kind of drain cleaning on them...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Brass or pvc drain pipe only.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they suck, the technology isnt there to stop the smell, as most guys piss all over the back of the urinal and with no water to wash away the piss, it just dries and builds up to stink big time...and better not use copper to pipe in the drains, the raw piss will make short life of that pipe without any water to flush the corrosive salts away...thats gota suck big time to have to do any kind of drain cleaning on them...



Yep, Illinois just passed them in 2014. Surprised they did. I could see make a public parks, but for any other applications its a mess.

No one around here would even think of a copper drain, possibly cast but usually PVC.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GAN said:


> Yep, Illinois just passed them in 2014. Surprised they did. I could see make a public parks, but for any other applications its a mess.
> 
> No one around here would even think of a copper drain, possibly cast but usually PVC.


here..pvc nogo in any commercial...cast or copper...and putting one on an older system with galvanized pipe, thats just a problem in short time..


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Indiana has had them for awhile. Saw them about ten years ago at Holiday World. I can't believe Illinois allowed them.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

They have to be maintained daily. In Virginia, someone thought that it would be a good idea one time to put them in the pickle parks (rest stations) in the Northern Va area at one time. They spent a boat load of money on them. Only to realize what a mistake they made because they had to be filled with the blue juice so often. So again, rip out re-do.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I pissed in one of them at monument valley in Utah this summer
the native Americans got fooled into trying them but maybe they are a good thing in the high desert...?...
they smell sweet when they are maintained but I wonder how long
it takes before they clog up with salt...

I dont think the Natives are going to enjoy cleaning out the white mans piss salt from their drains..... thats a nasty job .


----------

